# BC Rich Stealth Pro Marc Rizzo 7 String



## Sroth Saraiel (Dec 30, 2009)

I WANT!!!!

NEW BC RICH STEALTH PRO MARC RIZZO 7 STRING ELE GUITAR - eBay (item 220533610758 end time Jan-29-10 15:51:00 PST)


----------



## conorreich (Dec 30, 2009)

this does not help my b.c. rich gas at all!!!!

the price isnt too bad either....

EDIT: is this an old sig? or a new one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh sweet jeebus!

Please tell me this is a third "mystery" B.C. Rich 7!


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 30, 2009)

First off, when did Rizzo switch from Peavey? Secondly, when did he start playing sevens? Thirdly, why does his guitar have seven strings but not the Pat O'Brien sig? Finally: awesome! I'd probably lose the white binding on the neck myself as it makes the body look tiny by comparison, but other than that that's the first BCR I've GAS'd for in aaaages.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Dec 30, 2009)

That's new, for 2010, they just released it!, I just bought a mockingbird 6 string and a Junior V 7 string, and I seriously regret!!!!! sh*t! i want this one!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 30, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> First off, when did Rizzo switch from Peavey? Secondly, when did he start playing sevens? Thirdly, why does his guitar have seven strings but not the Pat O'Brien sig? Finally: awesome! I'd probably lose the white binding on the neck myself as it makes the body look tiny by comparison, but other than that that's the first BCR I've GAS'd for in aaaages.



Im Really hoping there will be a Pat 7 as well. Where did you see the Pat O Brien sig? I just checked Music Farm's ebay and didn't see it. 

That stealth is sex. I may be poor in 2010.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2009)

WTF is with the damn EMGs in every nice new 7. Ah well, saves me money 



7deadlysins666 said:


> Im Really hoping there will be a Pat 7 as well. Where did you see the Pat O Brien sig? I just checked Music Farm's ebay and didn't see it.



It's described in the blurb for the auction for the Rizzo guitar


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Dec 30, 2009)

The Junior V 7 string is not going to production on 2010 according to what I heard, so I bought the only one they made as prototype (I guess), I'll post pictures as soon as it gets down here!....

it's purple... I'm planning to inlay the R to it instead of the bcr traditional logo and put some blackouts...

EDIT:

Here are some photos of the JR V the seller sent me:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 30, 2009)

Shame about the EMG's, but everything else is fucking win on that.


----------



## Euthanasia (Dec 30, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## Euthanasia (Dec 30, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Shame about the EMG's, but everything else is fucking win on that.



Definitely. If it had passives I would be resisting the urge to order one immediately


----------



## reptillion (Dec 30, 2009)

Needs more x2n


----------



## Decipher (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Elysian (Dec 31, 2009)

reptillion said:


> Needs more x2Win



fixed


----------



## Blaserius (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm so gonna buy a Pat O'brien signature guitar! I bet its gonna be wicked


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

I like it. 

How did this person get ahold of a guitar that hasn't been been released to the public and is now selling it?


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> The Junior V 7 string is not going to production on 2010 according to what I heard, so I bought the only one they made as prototype (I guess), I'll post pictures as soon as it gets down here!....
> 
> it's purple... I'm planning to inlay the R to it instead of the bcr traditional logo and put some blackouts...
> 
> ...



Not the only one- I got the other one!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick said:


> I like it.
> 
> How did this person get ahold of a guitar that hasn't been been released to the public and is now selling it?



It's not some guy, it's The Music Farm. They're a super keyed in B.C. Rich dealer.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

^Touche.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 31, 2009)

thats pretty sweet for a production model. Tempting at that price, too.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Im Really hoping there will be a Pat 7 as well.





DDDorian said:


> Thirdly, why does his guitar have seven strings but not the Pat O'Brien sig?



I'm guessing you guys haven't seen Cannibal Corpse live in a very long time. Pat switched to 6-strings many moons ago, so a 7-string signature wouldn't make a lot of sense. I don't think he's used a 7-string since ~2000 or so. Jack Owen stuck with it a lot longer.

Anyways the guitar looks cool and the price is right, but the EMGs really kill it for me. I would never say never, but it's heartbreaking.



reptillion said:


> Needs more x2n



Just because it's a Stealth doesn't mean it has to be a Chuck sig


----------



## Hollowman (Dec 31, 2009)

Why do they mock me


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 31, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I'm guessing you guys haven't seen Cannibal Corpse live in a very long time. Pat switched to 6-strings many moons ago, so a 7-string signature wouldn't make a lot of sense. I don't think he's used a 7-string since ~2000 or so. Jack Owen stuck with it a lot longer.



I'm pretty sure he only went back to six-strings when Rob Barrett came back around 2005 or so? Anyway, I thought it strange because there's stuff in the Cannibal Corpse catalogue that requires seven strings and BCR seem to want a piece of that market... then again, I suppose it's ultimately Pat's call.


----------



## sepherus (Dec 31, 2009)

I need another regular scale 7. This is going to be really tempting even with the EMGs just because of the price point. I still have to see what Jackson brings to the table though. I know there will be something. I doubt it will be this metal though. 



Satan, I love the Stealth so much though.


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 31, 2009)

well, last year Schecter released the Hellraiser V-7FR...looks like BCR is getting my money this year...i don't even give a shit what woods it's made of, or even if it's a 25.5" scale (though 27" would make me the happiest bastard on the planet), that is exactly one of my like, 5 dream guitars


----------



## drmosh (Dec 31, 2009)

that is fucking gorgeous


----------



## Imalwayscold (Dec 31, 2009)

Rizzo was playing a 7 string black RG when I saw him with cavalera conspiracy at download 2008. Made me wonder if he had moved to ibanez. Hes never been particularly married to one brand however though, has he?

Edit: found a youtube vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5Cy-_w0lXE


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a great price. Anyone know what the scale length is?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 31, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> That's a great price. Anyone know what the scale length is?



25.5" scale


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 31, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> 25.5" scale



Dammit. I won't be getting it, so...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> First off, when did Rizzo switch from Peavey? Secondly, when did he start playing sevens?



Only recently switch by the looks of it, which suprises me because he seemed to love his Peavey and its a big swap from a fairly straight forward pasive 6 string to a weird shaped active 7 string. However, because he does the solos and Soulfly/Cavalera Conspiracy use drop A tuning, he uses 7 string occassionally for the extra range. I saw him using what looked like a 7321 when I saw them last year in Camden.

Looks like a cool guitar, though very different from what I expected from Marc Rizzo. The guy has amazing chops though will be interesting to see him use it. I wonder if BC Rich try to get Max back now they have Marc.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 31, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> First off, when did Rizzo switch from Peavey? Secondly, when did he start playing sevens? Thirdly, why does his guitar have seven strings but not the Pat O'Brien sig? Finally: awesome!



This.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 31, 2009)

This is going into production? Holy shit.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Dec 31, 2009)

read. the two sevens are official.

the Rizzo one looks tempting, but....really HOPE it's not NATO but REAL mahogany....bc rich pisses me off everytime with the nato choice.


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 31, 2009)

My friend has the Deluxe Jr. V in nato, but it is really solid and still has a very good tone to it.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 31, 2009)

899? Holy motherfuck, I will definitely have to buy one. The Stealth is one of my favorite designs of all time, and despite being able to build one, I'd seriously pick one up.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anyone got any pics of the Bc Rich Pat O'Brien model? All I can find online is his custom and his imo tacky Ran signature model


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 31, 2009)

whoa that's awesome, MUST GET

also all maple 7-string warlock  20 pounds anyone?


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Dec 31, 2009)

There are also some Iron Bird 6 string neck thru models for 2010 guys!, a spalted maple and a black with silver bevel models, all neck thru with emg and floyd, and a red bevel economic bolt on with mafia pickups...


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I'm pretty sure he only went back to six-strings when Rob Barrett came back around 2005 or so? Anyway, I thought it strange because there's stuff in the Cannibal Corpse catalogue that requires seven strings and BCR seem to want a piece of that market... then again, I suppose it's ultimately Pat's call.



No he's switched to 6s long before Rob rejoined. I know this from seeing them live, but you can watch the "Making Of The Wretched Spawn" DVD for example, you see hes playing a 6-string Jr V and Jack Owen is playing a Brian Moore 7. Also if you watch concert footage on the "Centuries of Torment" DVD from all different years, hes almost always sporting the 6-string.

I don't know how much of their material requires a 7-string dude. They still play in Bb standard but without the high Eb. Don't get me wrong, a 7-string signature would have been epic. I love Cannibal Corpse and obviously I am a 7-string V kind of guy, but it just wouldn't make sense for his sig to be a 7 given hes been playing 6s for the majority of the last decade.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 31, 2009)

900$!
That is awesome!


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, thats tempting. I dont even like Richs most of the time. My only complaint is the short scale. However, damn. Real pickups & a OFR at 899$. It almost seems like everyone's outdoing ibanez now.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 31, 2009)

Too bad the Ironbird's are uncomfortable to play in any position


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 31, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Too bad the Ironbird's are uncomfortable to play in any position



Too bad they dont have any straight up red ones with instagib stickers.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 31, 2009)

the guy from soulfly with one


----------



## maxident213 (Dec 31, 2009)

I used to post around the Cannibal Corpse forum a bit, where Alex often answers questions from fans. IIRC, he stated that Jack was the 7-string advocate in the band - Pat never particularly liked them, he always preferred a down-tuned 6er. Rob, ditto. 

There are songs on the last couple CC records in G#, and yes, they were recorded on 6ers. Standard-scale 6ers, no less.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 31, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> I used to post around the Cannibal Corpse forum a bit, where Alex often answers questions from fans. IIRC, he stated that Jack was the 7-string advocate in the band - Pat never particularly liked them, he always preferred a down-tuned 6er. Rob, ditto.
> 
> There are songs on the last couple CC records in G#, and yes, they were recorded on 6ers. Standard-scale 6ers, no less.


  
When it gets to Pats gear he says he uses his baritone scale guitar for the G# songs


----------



## maxident213 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well shut my mouth. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2009)

Skullet said:


> When it gets to Pats gear he says he uses his baritone scale guitar for the G# songs




Very cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn, Marc, pick one.


----------



## The Echthros (Dec 31, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> There are also some Iron Bird 6 string neck thru models for 2010 guys!, a spalted maple and a black with silver bevel models, all neck thru with emg and floyd, and a red bevel economic bolt on with mafia pickups...



holy. shit. Guess who's getting an Ironbird in the new year? YESSSS!


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone know what kind of fretboard is on that stealth 7? I saw that the 6s have ebony.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 1, 2010)

abysmalrites said:


> Anyone know what kind of fretboard is on that stealth 7? I saw that the 6s have ebony.



Ebony.


----------



## mickytee (Jan 1, 2010)

maxident213 said:


> Well shut my mouth. Thanks for the correction.



lol, shame on you. as if pat o'brien would use a 25.5" scale guitar for G# songs 
you just need to hear how sick death walking terror is to realise they know their shit and mean serious business


----------



## Devit (Jan 1, 2010)

i just bought a jeff loomis...and im starting to feel regret


----------



## Hollowman (Jan 2, 2010)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> There are also some Iron Bird 6 string neck thru models for 2010 guys!, a spalted maple and a black with silver bevel models, all neck thru with emg and floyd, and a red bevel economic bolt on with mafia pickups...



The one in the middle is awesome. they would be kickass if they had reverse headstocks.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh man, hopefully there will be enough funds for me to buy a bunch of guitars for 2010


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 6, 2010)

...I think I have to sell my Agile now.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Jan 6, 2010)

I just hope to get to $899 when they offer a free hard shell case with it LOL...

they always do at certain point ... In the mean time I'll be saving and saving for this 7 stealth and the ironbird...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally, the perfect guitar for the Death tribute I always wanted to do


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

SHIT BC. RICH! Just when I have everything figured out you throw me a curve ball.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn it why is the input jack in that odd place on the stealth! That would really hinder my purchase..


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

oremus91 said:


> Damn it why is the input jack in that odd place on the stealth! That would really hinder my purchase..



I don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 6, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Too bad they dont have any straight up red ones with instagib stickers.









Trey Azagthoth used to give me really bad GAS for an Ironbird


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 6, 2010)

oremus91 said:


> Damn it why is the input jack in that odd place on the stealth! That would really hinder my purchase..



Its in the same place it always is on the Stealth guitars.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 8, 2010)

I really want the Stealth. I never cared for it before, but for some reason this one just seems right. I might pick this up after I sell my LACS.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 9, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it



It's in the leg-jab area, but it still probably wont stop me from such a deal. It's not as comfortable as when it's on the upper fin.


----------



## phantaz (Jan 9, 2010)

I just ordered one of these bad mofos. Hopefully I should get it in a week or so.


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 11, 2010)

Devit said:


> i just bought a jeff loomis...and im starting to feel regret


 

....NEVER!!!!! lol I have one too and 3 agiles. Fuck that stuff man, I NEED THAT STEALTH!!!!!!!!!!! Now if they would make that Pro model in black instead of that stupid blue.


----------



## etohk (Jan 11, 2010)

phantaz said:


> I just ordered one of these bad mofos. Hopefully I should get it in a week or so.



I did too, looking forward to your NGD post! Lotsa pics and clips plz!

Mine will likely take 3 weeks to get to me


----------



## Asrial (Nov 8, 2010)

Bumpity

Isn't it a pretty short scale? Website says 24 5/8...


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 8, 2010)

fuck, man. I still want one of these, though not quite as bad as when they first came out. I keep looking for one on the cheap.

I'm almost 99% sure the Rizzo is 25.5, and BC Rich just copypasta'd the neck specs from the Stealth Pro. Everywhere else I can find has it listed as 25.5, and the other 2 stealths as 24.625, the way they should be.


----------



## pac1085 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone got one of these yet? I bought the 6 string stealth pro and it neckdives like a mofo (annoying as hell). The body weighs nothing. It has good tone and a ton of bottom end though. I bet the 7 is the same.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 8, 2010)

I know that a few people here picked them up, but I haven't been here as much so I have forgotten who they are. I want one pretty bad, but not bad enough to sell my OFR'd Hornet 7 Pro for one. Maybe one of them will see this thread again and chime in.


----------

